# Please pray for our big dog friend, Spartacus.



## Rebbetzin (Sep 24, 2011)

Last Wednesday we think he had a stroke. On Thursday he had an MRI, but they didn't find anything conclusive. No Brain Tumors or inner ear problems. He is not really eating or drinking much yet. Wobbley on his feet. We have to put eye drops in his right eye every couple hours, because he is not blinking his right eye. The right side of his head is "droopy." 

This am, he is moving the eyebrow on his right side, sooooo, maybe that is a good sign. I'll keep you posted on how he is doing.


----------



## elevan (Sep 24, 2011)

He's a beautiful boy!  I will definitely be praying for your doggie friend!

 to you too.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 24, 2011)

x


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 24, 2011)

He is a beautiful dog.  My thoughts to him and your family.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 24, 2011)

Sweet boy.  My thoughts are with him and your family.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 28, 2011)

Hows he doing?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 28, 2011)

Aww, I just want to give him a big old hug.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Oct 4, 2011)

Aww! What a handsome boy he is. I hope he is getting better.


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 6, 2011)

Handsome guy!! I hope he is getting much better


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 7, 2011)

Would love to hear an update on Spartacus.  Hope all is well.


----------

